

Only 8+ Years of Rails Experience Required - harking
http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/10823
Guess they're only willing to hire DHH
======
cskau
..which would mean you'd have to be David Heinemeier Hansson himself, seeing
how Rails is just short of 8 years old.[1]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_on_rails>

~~~
ashconnor
A very long-winded way of asking.

------
kkbb
Related is this listing for a java dev with 68 years of experience.
<http://thugbot.net/useful/?p=774>

------
xmmx
Also wanted: young developer age 23-29 to work on an exciting startup. Minimum
of 42 years exp required.

------
kschua
HR to Director of Application Development : The closest candidate we had was
David Heinemeier Hansson but we rejected him as, like all the others, he also
fell below the 8+ years requisite

------
thehigherlife
I've seen a post for a sharepoint admin with at least 5+ years of
experience...

~~~
ndewitt
I first started working with SharePoint in 2001.

------
infinitivium
I need SDFRY devs with 6+ years experience for an upcoming project.

------
deedubaya
lolz good luck recruiting dhh

------
maeon3
The notion of putting the phrase "x+ years of technology y" on a job
description always makes me roll my eyes. Some people have 2 years experience
with say RoR, and could be lightyears ahead of another RoR dev who has 6 years
experience. Is it so hard to say what you want: "we want a developer who is in
the top 10% or top 40% in solving x kinds of problems?

The reason why this bone headed measure is used is because even the most elite
coder on the planet does not have the required number of years experience, it
helps managers keep salaries low. X years experience in Y is an HR trick.

------
rprasad
10 years of CoffeeScript experience required. 5+ years of working with HTML5
Audio is preferred.

